# Soldier &Bunnies Need FOSTER Help!



## athena_bysk08 (Oct 8, 2008)

Okay, so it's not quite so dramatic as that.

A little background, real quick....

I just joined here and I'm a soldier in the US Army National Guard (which means, I'm a "part time soldier" most of the time). I just switched units, from one in the state of Georgia, to one in the state of California.

I just found out today, that my new California unit is deploying to the Balkans.

My husband is active duty Marine Corps, and he's deploying in the spring.

Which...leaves our buns without a home. I can't send them to Florida and I don't know of anyone out here in California who can take them.

And I'd really rather give my babies to be fostered by someone who knows buns.

I have three buns. Two (Snickers & Yule)are a bonded pair, so the third one (Keiko)can go to a different home (though, I'd prefer she didn't...we're trying to bond all of them together). They're all fixed - two females, one male.

They would all come with a wire cage and a nice, two-story hutch, that fits nicely in a room or living room, if there IS room. They're not outside rabbits, but I wanted a bigger home for them.

Can anyone help? I don't want to give them away, but if someone would be willing to foster for six months to year, I cannot tell you how much that would help my family and how much better itwould make me feel about having to leave them behind.


----------



## athena_bysk08 (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh, and I'm willing to go some distance, to ensure that they have a good home. Just...somewhere on the US West Coast. LOL


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 8, 2008)

I sure hope you find a foster family for them! Bless your hearts! It must be awfully hard to make such sacrifices! 

You and Your husband deserve all that we can do to help out!


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 8, 2008)

So, in the spring (what month?) you will need a foster home for 6 months to a year?


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow, what a difficult thing to do! If you can't find someone on here (which I hope you can!), I'd try your local humane society or house rabbit society, and i just foud this charity: http://www.guardianangelsforsoldierspet.org/ who helps foster soldiers' pets while they're on active duty. Best of luck!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 8, 2008)

THAT IS WONDERFUL! a foster organization for our soldiers! I have renewed faith in humans!

I changed the title so you would get the FOSTER on the front board. Could make a big difference for you!


Good luck.....


----------



## athena_bysk08 (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh, thank you for the link for the soldier pet fosters!!! I'm definitely giving this a look!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 8, 2008)

Please keep us posted and stay safe in your journeys


----------

